# 707 headband!? Whattt?



## buenodiasmf (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about the 707 headband strain
genetics?
flowering time?


----------



## stanky (Mar 20, 2009)

buenodiasmf said:


> Does anyone know anything about the 707 headband strain
> genetics?
> flowering time?


Ive heard 2 different things when it comes to its genetics
a. East Coast Sour Diesel(f) X Masterkush(m)

b, ECSD x Masterkush x OG Kush

and flowering time, 9 to 11 weeks this is just what ive heard, no experience with the strain

-stanky


----------



## Igrowmyown (Apr 30, 2009)

707 headband for sure has sour deisel in her as im growing the 2 side by side.... the 707 i have is a beast though I may toss the sour deisel after this grow... have to wait and sample the final product. 707 HB looks to be alot better yeilder than sour deisel.


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 30, 2009)

is there a difference between headband and 707headband? im confused. because i thought headband was master kushx og kushx sour diesel..


----------



## buenodiasmf (Apr 30, 2009)

i got the cutting in the 707 area code, i just chopped, shit is stickkky, hairy, and dense, a must have if you can get your hands on it

10 cfl 
4 plants in 32 oz containers yeilded 1.5 0z dry


----------



## buenodiasmf (Apr 30, 2009)

odbsmydog said:


> is there a difference between headband and 707headband? im confused. because i thought headband was master kushx og kushx sour diesel..


as for the genetics

it is sourdieselxog kushxsourdiesel

flowered to fulness in 64 days with the cfls and im pushing one more plant for 84 days and that couch lock high


----------



## mcone (Sep 22, 2009)

oh ya! Nice.. Just got headband and 707 headband, got em side by side! One of my fav strains


----------



## wild95cat (Aug 3, 2010)

It's from the Emerald Triangle in NorCal. My homie grows it up in Humboldt...about a hundred trees with foot-long top colas. Fuckkin rediculous!
As for genetics, Headband is supposedly a cross of OG Kush (a pheno of Chemdawg) and Sour D [(Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL] which are both very popular in the Cali club scene. ~Peace


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 5, 2010)

buenodiasmf said:


> Does anyone know anything about the 707 headband strain
> genetics?
> flowering time?


***warning***

If you get "707headband" cuttings from bluesky cafe in Oakland they are not legit headband at all. They yield like shit, are very sensitive, and don't smell like real headband at all.


----------



## kanoosh (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm growing one headband clone from bluesky and despite my best efforts to keep it short-ish and bushy, that b*tch is tall and lanky! I had heard it was a mostly indica strain, but I heard the one from blue sky was mostly a sativa, which made more sense to me....What does this strain usually look like when beginning a flowering cycle?

Can you push the flowering nutes a little on the hard side as long as it looks like it's taking up all the nutes ok?

I'm a little more used to growing true hybrids, and you can really push the nutes. I don't want to harm my girl, but I always get nervous when they get tall and lanky...

Thanks!


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks for this thread. imma go get some headband out of my jar right now.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 14, 2010)

kanoosh said:


> Can you push the flowering nutes a little on the hard side as long as it looks like it's taking up all the nutes ok?


No, absolutely not. They'll go from looking just fine to totally fucked real quick. Also do an extra long flush at the end or it will taste like dogshit. This is a sensitive strain.


----------



## businessmen (Nov 19, 2010)

What's the stretch like? This strain trips me out how viny it is in veg!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2010)

mine was lanky at first & then filled in real 707 headband is a very good all around strain yield,quality , & not real challenging to grow but be careful with the nutes & flush in final weeks also it reeks making it hard to hide


----------



## Grobrak (Nov 19, 2010)

Flowering tine 9 weeks mine is beautiful sitting 4 ft tall week one flower this plant is huge ....


----------



## tingpoon (Nov 19, 2010)

headband is one of the most dank strains!!! i can smell it through my mason jar.




during flowering i had ona gel, candles, airtherapy, ofc along with the charcoal carbon filter setup. unbelievable.


----------



## businessmen (Nov 19, 2010)

Sooo.. The usual double in height thru flower or what?


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 19, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Sooo.. The usual double in height thru flower or what?


A little more than that.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 19, 2010)

Question for everyone:

Is there anyone out there who's grown the bluesky/Oaksterdam cut of "707 headband" and been pleased with the yield and flavor of it?


----------



## LEDfarmer (Mar 14, 2011)

i think that is where my club, Elemental Wellness, got their strain from. It's not the best but it has an alright taste... has anyone had their's turn purple on them? I wasnt expecting that.


----------



## tilopa (Mar 24, 2011)

LEDfarmer said:


> i think that is where my club, Elemental Wellness, got their strain from. It's not the best but it has an alright taste... has anyone had their's turn purple on them? I wasnt expecting that.


The Bluesky/Oaksterdam 707 headband is shit and not truly headband. And no it should not be turning purple.


----------



## buenodiasmf (Mar 25, 2011)

So much knowledge on this strain a year later, CRAZY!. this strain must have just blew up!.

last year i could beg someone to tell me something about the 707. 

first hand experience- beautiful grow-smoke


----------



## shell (Mar 25, 2011)

707 Headband... true northern California strain from Humboldt. Clone only strain! The genetics are Master Kush x OG Kush x Sour Diesel.


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 26, 2011)

watch this vid [video=youtube;WEWmwak8uYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEWmwak8uYc[/video] The tude is having a promo in April for Emerald Triangle Seeds.

The bluebarry headband and the 707 Head band looks killer.


----------



## Sensisansei (Mar 26, 2011)

I got a new spaceband ive been working on as i thought the Smell and potency of my SpaceJill F4 would be a great addition to the Funk of the sourd and OG! Also used a strain i recieved from a friend called clever man and is a very potent strain but more spicey and believe they should create something spectacular! Look forward to being back in the Emerald triangle where i can really work good luck with your up and coming Promo! I lived out there for five years and already had started growing but that catapulted me into full on obsesive growing and breeding! Didnt original headband come from Humboldt? Peace, SENSI


----------



## shell (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes the original one and only 707 headband came from Humboldt. :]!


----------



## chefjdogg (Jun 3, 2011)

I've always known it as the original headband which is (master kush x sour d x og) then it's been back crossed on a 707 og kush which is a highly sativa dominant version of og kush. It's always nice to see in a sea of southern California indica dominant og crosses (which i am bored of by the way)
View attachment 1631130


----------



## HeLLMuTT (Sep 9, 2011)

wild95cat said:


> As for genetics, Headband is supposedly a cross of OG Kush (a pheno of Chemdawg) and Sour D [(Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL] which are both very popular in the Cali club scene. ~Peace



*This is the correct lineage of Headband. There is no master kush in the cross and you will find that misconception common around the net. *


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2011)

i lost my mother plant & went to a club in sac. bought clones [supposedly 707 headband] it ended up like crap prooving the point that not all 707 headband is equal


----------



## v8sdime (Sep 13, 2011)

I got seeds from a private grower in humbolt and he said last year he bred headband and sour diesel and that's what I have growing in my greenhouse in huge pots, a couple of em are pushin towards 8ft tall. Its smelling and looking amazing and is about 4weeks out from harvest I think. Ill post pics when I'm not at work


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 13, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> i lost my mother plant & went to a club in sac. bought clones [supposedly 707 headband] it ended up like crap prooving the point that not all 707 headband is equal


Real, legit headband is awesome. I can not wrap my head around why people even bother making clones of this bullshit "707 headband". It is total shit.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought the true 707 was clone only. I was wondering if anyone had experience with alphakronics belka or bandana because they are 707 cross seeds and the Reserva Privada and BC Bud Depot are just headbands aren't they? Anyone confirm?


----------



## infrared (Nov 6, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> i lost my mother plant & went to a club in sac. bought clones [supposedly 707 headband] it ended up like crap prooving the point that not all 707 headband is equal





Dan Kone said:


> Real, legit headband is awesome. I can not wrap my head around why people even bother making clones of this bullshit "707 headband". It is total shit.



Are you guys talking about the 707 clones from Oaksterdam via Fruitridge?


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 6, 2011)

infrared said:


> Are you guys talking about the 707 clones from Oaksterdam via Fruitridge?


I'm talking about the "707 headband" clones from Oaksterdam. I've got me some legit headband from up in humboldt right now. While it has a remotely similar taste to Oaksterdam headband, no fucking way is it the same strain. Oaksterdam headband is definitely not what people who actually live in the 707 consider headband.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2011)

they came from fruitridge but werent oaksterdam clones i dont know where they got them


----------



## joejoenugz (Nov 15, 2012)

I got a clone of headband, from a club in Redding, Ca. and this is the dankest smelling plant in veg Ive ever had. It is shorter and doesnt top too well, mad branches. Its a harder strain to train etc. but doesnt matter, so smelly, like baby butt, skunk, sour. And I did sprout a ten pack of Reservada Privada Sour Kush reg seeds last year, and they dont even come close to this clone I have. Im not sure if its the 707, or maybe the 818 from Cali Connect, but it is so dank, and the nutes on it, are diff from the normal skunk plant etc. This seems to want to take alot more Phosphorous in veg, and not as much nitrogen. Im in the 3rd week of 12/12, you can check out progress on the Tube at fennnario. I also have a 10 pack of California Indica from Sensi, sprouted, believed to have the original hashplant before it got turned into the NL cross that Sensi now sells as HP. Also just ordered a pack of LA affie from Cali Connect. All good.


----------



## joejoenugz (Dec 4, 2012)

Scratch that whole thing about my video on youtube. Im still going to leave the video up bc im proud of the grow, but after 3 weeks in flowering the smell that came off the plant was all too familiar. And anyone who knows the smell of green crack knows the sweet unique smell. All I can say is, Ya coulda fooled me, haha. Well, this is the second clone out of the batch of 7 clones I got from a club in Redding, CA. The other flub was a bc champagne clone that was supposed to be their bubblegum, then the larry OG they gave me was a hermie jumper,,anyway anyway so as far as a chem/og strain, my next venture and attempt is going to be with chem91 reg seeds from Cali Connect.?? 
I tried a ten pack of Res Priv reg seeds sour kush(with og, not bubba) and those seeds seemed like they were bred in a factory, something about the appearance seemed so generic and fake. No keepers, and i am still sitting on a few freebies cannalope og and sour kush, both fem.
Hopefully, I can get something dialed in, but just trashed the green crack bc that strain gives me nausea, so what's the point,. that is the other thing I battle, chronic nausea. Peace.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Sep 18, 2014)

i got this strain as a freebie when i got my auto-flowers. i was thinking about germin the seed, and veging it whilst my autos are doin thier thing. then putting it to flower. but i decided to wait after reading a little bit. seems like it may be a sensitive plant. and im new to growing. id like to know more about 707 hb before attempting it. my homie uses ans suggests using "budswell" for nutes. he says it wont burn the plant or anything. sounds like a stanky plant too so im def. gonna wait till i dont have anything else goin on. ha anybody used the budswell nutes on this strain? if so how were the results?


----------

